

Flying frog discovered during NASA rocket launch - hiccup
http://instagram.com/p/eKfsSLIaB9/

======
jk4930
Pretty much related text: "NASA’S SUCCESSFUL QUANTIFYING OF COMEDY TIMING"

[http://symftr.tumblr.com/post/5987695109/nasas-successful-
qu...](http://symftr.tumblr.com/post/5987695109/nasas-successful-quantifying-
of-comedy-timing-by-penn)

------
chiph
OK, game idea for someone: Space Frogger. Mr Toad tries to dodge orbital
debris & marauding aliens on his way to Venus.

~~~
tribe
I wrote this exact game as a high school project, but instead of Venus, I
think you had to get to a Stargate / wormhole

------
asciimo
Why the heck are we launching rockets on top of a wildlife refuge?
[https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!q=nasa&data=!1m4!1m3!1d...](https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!q=nasa&data=!1m4!1m3!1d37571!2d-75.4579581!3d37.9241459!4m10!1m9!4m8!1m3!1d75168!2d-75.4496325!3d37.8973297!3m2!1i1440!2i1146!4f13.1)

~~~
JonnieCache
I remember reading that launch sites are often nature reserves _because_
they're launch sites. An exclusion zone enforced by armed guards does wonders
for biodiversity.

The artillery training ranges I grew up near to were similarly lush.

~~~
jonnathanson
True, oddly enough. As is, famously, the demilitarized zone in Korea.

~~~
scrumper
And indeed are the verges of motorways (highways) in the UK, where stopping is
prohibited unless in an emergency and a strip of land leading up to the hard
shoulder is fenced off. They are excellent hunting grounds for hawks and other
raptors.

------
joezydeco
Was the flying performed on the frog's part, or was it assisted by the 360,000
pounds of thrust coming out of the rocket?

~~~
sporkologist
Probably: 0.1 lbs thrust from the frog, and 359,999.9 lbs thrust from the
rocket

------
mead5432
Best line in the caption: "...the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service has an
agreement with NASA to use the NASA-owned portion of Wallops Island for
research and management of declining wildlife in special need of protection."

Hope that frog wasn't one in special need.

------
Patrick_Devine
Hopefully NASA works to make certain the launch area is clear of small
critters in the future. It's really not good PR to be blasting frogs (or
anything) with a few hundred thousand pounds of rocket exhaust.

------
Achshar
How does this go with the space bat?

------
jlebrech
what if one of it's ancestors once thought, i would like to fly like one of
those things. a few generations of evolution later you have a flying frog.
sadly that's not how evolution works.

~~~
nawitus
But there actually are "flying" frogs (they can glide).

------
ArekDymalski
Looks like someone misunderstood the cooking directions for the bullfrog.

